# DIY Multi-Stand project



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a photo journal of a multi-tank stand I'm currently working on.

I set out with the intent to design and build a stand which would hold my 50g tank, and 2 10g tanks. I don't need any storage or places to hide canister filters or sumps, so I went for an 'open' style design. I also wanted to build the stand with a minimalistic approach. I ended up opting for a design utilizing 1x4 and 1x3 Red Oak, readily available at my local home center.

I started with a conceptual design.










Here is how my tanks will fit on the stand.










And now, the fun begins. Here are the outer leg assemblies.










The horizontal frame assemblies.










Initial assembly complete.










After adding inner leg vertical supports and bottom shelf inner frame.


















Completed assembly with bottom shelf.


















Note: All joints are glued and nailed.

All that remains is the final sanding and staining. I'll post final pics when complete.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks great. nice and clean.
how much did all the wood cost if you dont mind me asking?
cant wait to see it stained.
great job.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks.

Total cost of wood was $120. Not cheap, but I wanted something I could stain.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks really good. I built something similar as well. Mine is designed to hold a standard 55 gallon on top and two 10 gallon tanks on the bottom. One question I have for you is how tall is it? Mine stands 36" tall and with a 55 on top it makes for quite a tall setup lol. I left 7 inches, I think, between the top of the 10's and the next board above it. Gives plenty of room to work in the tanks. Yours probably isn't as near as tall as mine, seeing as you didn't build for storage underneath like I did.

Here's a pic of the frame from mine (way overbuilt, I know):










And here it is with everything put together:


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks good Guams. I like the way you've 'framed in' the 10g tanks on the bottom. I'm going to leave mine open.

Mine is 30" tall, and the bottom shelf is 7" from the floor. I'll also have about 7" left between the top of the 10g tanks and the bottom of the upper frame.


----------



## Fighting Cichlids! (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, makes me wish I'd paid more attention in woodshop class. As it is I'd love to have a custom made stand someday instead of what's available at most LFS stores. Someday...


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Both look like excellent builds to get done what each wanted. The first uses very nice wood. Better than I've ever used but I don't stain mine. I'm more of a paint guy so I can use cheaper wood. My only thought might be that I would have made the corners about a 1/4 inch high as I'm sure the tanks will not move once filled.

The second might be knocked for no support directly under the long sides but I don't think that will be a problem with each of the top four corners standing on 2X4's. With only 2- ten's on the lower shelf and a full face board, I see no trouble there. I really like the clean look of the second stand.

Good job to you both. =D>

Now as to Fighting Cichlids --- Stop the waiting and wishing. You can buy a workable set of tools and the wood for what one of those "store bought" fancies will cost you. Just man up, get a plan and cut some wood!!!!


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> The second might be knocked for no support directly under the long sides but I don't think that will be a problem with each of the top four corners standing on 2X4's. With only 2- ten's on the lower shelf and a full face board, I see no trouble there. I really like the clean look of the second stand.


Don't worry, it's not going anywhere... lol. It also has a full face board on the rear with a few holes cut out for wires and such. Reason I put it there is for strength and it makes the 10 gallon tanks' back seem painted. I have a 86-pound black lab that likes to run around the house (he's in the first picture of mine, actually). He's bumped into it pretty hard. It's not gonna move unless I pull it away from the wall and tip it over on purpose. :lol:

I can't wait to see the OP's stand stained. I like how simple it is. It will look incredible with a couple coats of stain.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought maybe there was more on your stand than we could see. I really like the clean uncluttered look of both these stands. On personal choice I like the dark colors with bright shiny hardware but that is where DIY really shines. You are not limited to what somebody else thinks will sell at a good profit.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

As promised, here are some pics of the completed stand.



















And one final pic with the 50g grow-out tank and a quarantine/hospital tank below. I'll be adding a second 10g tank to the bottom as a fry tank soon.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Koslonc, beautiful job on the stand. I love the simple detail and the color came out great.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Like I said... it looks incredible. Good work. Nice and simple.

One idea I have that might not be too feasible, but worth looking into. I don't know how long your stand is, but it might make it look cleaner if you mount a single light underneath your big tank to provide lighting for the 10 gallon tanks. I used a 36" under cabinet light (for some reason, I couldn't find 36" shop lights (don't know if they even make'em)). Then again, doing this with your open front might throw extra light everywhere around the stand. The only reason mine doesn't is because of the doors I put on. Just an idea for you to look into if you'd like.


----------



## koslonc (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

*Guams*, funny you should mention that because I was thinking exactly the same thing. Once I get the second 10g tank, I was going to look at a 48" fixture to span both tanks, and just mask off whatever gap I have in between the tanks.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't doubt that you had already thought of it, but it wasn't mentioned by you so I figured I'd throw it out there in case it skipped your mind. It makes a lot of difference being able to have light when you're working in or around the tanks, instead of propping a light somewhere to get a little light in there.

A 48" shop light with double 6500k lights would be nice. Unfortunately for me, I couldn't fit a 48" light under my 48" tank...go figure. :lol:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

This was a great design. I like the simplicity of it, and the dark stain on the wood gives it a very classy finish.


----------

